# Average Monthly Cost of Electricity and Water



## decgraham

Hi,

I've just joined this forum as we finally acquired our apartment on a development in Denia last year (was delayed 2 years, but that’s how it is I'm told) I would like to know what the average Electricity and Water charges would be on a monthly basis. The apartment is 2 bedroom 2 bathroom, lounge with open plan kitchen (85 m2 in all) with 3 converter A/C’s installed. I can appreciate that electricity will be more in the summer and winter if we are running the A/C’s or Heating but an indication of cost would be appreciated. I receive the bills from the administration of the development and just want to check if there are over charging or not.

Thanks in advance for any help.

ATB 

decgraham


----------



## felix

Have you received the original of the suppliers of electricity and water or just the bills of the administration of your development without any details


----------



## decgraham

Thanks for the reply,

I've received the bills from the administration, they have identified the consumption along with the unit cost of the water, at 3,5535 per unit (up to October 07 it was 3,1506 so it has gone up 12.8% since then) and the electricity at 0.1352. My total bills since occupying the apartment (July last year) has been Electricity Euros 81.43 and Water Euros 35.54. May not sound like a lot but we only used the apartment for 4 weeks in July / August 07 and spent a week there in February this year. We used A/C during the summer and heating in February.

Look forward to your feedback.

Many thanks.


----------



## Stravinsky

Hi Dec

I have a detached 2/3 bed villa with pool and aircon

You will be with Iberdrola and you will be paying about 9.33 cents a kw for electricity. For us, that is working out about €170 - €190 every two months (you are billed every two months), and that is with us using a log burner in the winter months. Electricity is not one of the things that you will find here that is cheap.

You need to ascertain what your potencia is. Ours is 5.75 Kw, and is just about OK for our villa although we always get a small fine. Its not unusual for holiday villas to be fitted out with something like 3 kw, and if you then live there full time you will be getting constant fines for over usage. You can of course upgrade, and you just pay a slightly higher standing charge.

For water, our last quarter bill was €39.75. It more or less doubles in the summer due to water loss from the pool.

I'm interested to know why you are receiving electricity bills from the administration of the development and I hope it is not the reason I think it is. Your property should have its own electricity meter. It would indicate that the building is still on builders electricity, and if that is so you need possibly to check this out and take legal advice. If your house is registered properly it is only YOU that will receive an electricity bill and water bill direct from the providor normally.


----------



## decgraham

Thanks again for the feed back, the development is an Aparthotel, (Jacaranda on La Sella, Pedreguer, Alicante) it's on mains electric and water, each property has its own meter, I have seen mine in a service cupboard with all the other meters for each block of 4 apartments. For the pool etc I pay a community charge so the electricty and water we've used is purley our own consumption. I have told the administration that I will take my own meter reading when I am next there and check it out myself, I'll also find out what the potencia is. Based on what your consumption is the electric seems about right, however the water seems to be a bit high.

ATB dec


----------



## Stravinsky

decgraham said:


> Thanks again for the feed back, the development is an Aparthotel, (Jacaranda on La Sella, Pedreguer, Alicante) it's on mains electric and water, each property has its own meter, I have seen mine in a service cupboard with all the other meters for each block of 4 apartments. For the pool etc I pay a community charge so the electricty and water we've used is purley our own consumption. I have told the administration that I will take my own meter reading when I am next there and check it out myself, I'll also find out what the potencia is. Based on what your consumption is the electric seems about right, however the water seems to be a bit high.
> 
> ATB dec


We are not far from Pedregeur, and in fact we go to the market there quite regularly on a Sunday morning. Is it near the Golf Course


----------



## decgraham

That's the area, we in fact can see the golf course, including the extra 9 holes they are putting in from our terrace. The company that owns the Marriot along with the golf course built our development so they are a reputable company, they are also the administration. It’s just that with the delays that were involved and the laid back approach in Spain (which I like by the way) I just want to make sure they are charging the right rate. They did mention when I queried the charges that there had bee a problem with the meters but it was now “OK” I’ll do my own checking just to be sure.

ATB and viva espana


----------



## decgraham

Hi Stravinsky,

You had mentioned in a previous reply that the electricity should be about 9.33 cents, I just had a look at my last bill and the rate applied is 13.52 cents, 45% more could this be right? also the water is being charged at 3,5535 Euros per unit (I'm not sure of the unit, cubic meters??)
The bill reads as follows:
Unidas Precio Importe

Consumo luz desde hasta 14/03/08 442,00 0,1352 59,76
Consumo agua hasta 14/03/08 10,00 3,5535 35,54
_____
Total 95,24

I look forward to your comments.
Thanks and regards,
DEC


----------



## Stravinsky

Afaik Iberdrolas current rate for day time electricity is 9.3303 per kw, just gone up from 9.0320, The standing charge changes depending on your potencia. I have seen this rate discussed and confirmed on different forums, so I am fairly certain. The rate of 13.52 seems .......... suspect. I should ask why the difference, and if you are with Iberdrola which is almost certain.

My water bill (Aquagest Levante) was charged at
1.24
0.22
Respectively
The last bill, including pool fillage, was €39.75, December to March.

You seem to be living in an expensive part of the CB North. Do they add a management charge for doing all this do you think?



decgraham said:


> Hi Stravinsky,
> 
> You had mentioned in a previous reply that the electricity should be about 9.33 cents, I just had a look at my last bill and the rate applied is 13.52 cents, 45% more could this be right? also the water is being charged at 3,5535 Euros per unit (I'm not sure of the unit, cubic meters??)
> The bill reads as follows:
> Unidas Precio Importe
> 
> Consumo luz desde hasta 14/03/08 442,00 0,1352 59,76
> Consumo agua hasta 14/03/08 10,00 3,5535 35,54
> _____
> Total 95,24
> 
> I look forward to your comments.
> Thanks and regards,
> DEC


----------



## decgraham

Thanks for the information, something doesn't seem to be quite right, I'm going to be there in a couple of months so I'll check these charges out with the administration then.


----------



## decgraham

Hi Stravinsky,

I've done some more investigating and have discovered that the development is still on "builders supply" as you had suggested. What are the implications here? The property has been register properly and I have the notarised deeds, I’ve been the “official” owner of the apartment (deeds were signed by my solicitor) since 8th May 2007. Could this just be a delay the developer is facing or could it be serious?

I would appreciate your feedback on this.


----------



## Stravinsky

decgraham said:


> Hi Stravinsky,
> 
> I've done some more investigating and have discovered that the development is still on "builders supply" as you had suggested. What are the implications here? The property has been register properly and I have the notarised deeds, I’ve been the “official” owner of the apartment (deeds were signed by my solicitor) since 8th May 2007. Could this just be a delay the developer is facing or could it be serious?
> 
> I would appreciate your feedback on this.


Oh dear.

Have you asked the builder if there is a certificate of habitation issued on the property, a cedula? Thats what is needed to present to the electricity company to get them to connect the supply. Its either a case of something is wrong with the paperwork _or_ the builder just hasn't bothered yet.

Either way, it is illegal. The builders supply is only allowed for whilst the building is being constructed. If the power company discover that it is still being supplied in this way then they do have the option to disconnect the supply. This has happened before, and has resulted in generators having to be employed.

Final question, has the property been registered with the land registery in your name?


----------



## decgraham

Hi Stravinsky,

Need to check re the habitation certificate but for your info 43 odd people have moved in and are living there, some permanently.

In answer to your final question yes the property is registered with the land registry and I have all the documentation stamped and franked.

All the best, decgraham
Ps This development is an "ApartHotel" if that makes any difference.


----------



## Stravinsky

decgraham said:


> Hi Stravinsky,
> 
> Need to check re the habitation certificate but for your info 43 odd people have moved in and are living there, some permanently.
> 
> In answer to your final question yes the property is registered with the land registry and I have all the documentation stamped and franked.
> 
> All the best, decgraham
> Ps This development is an "ApartHotel" if that makes any difference.


Well, I say its illegal but it aint unusual. The house next door has been here for 4 years, but is still on builders electric. That was down to documentation problems though. Sounds like your docs are OK, so its down to the developer not bothering. Maybe he's discovered he can make a profit out of supplying the electric to you 

Obviously you'll need to take the matter up with the developer, and make sure you ask specifically for your cedula. You'll not get connected without it.


----------



## decgraham

Hi Stravinsky,

I checked with my lawyer re the Habitation Certificate, and I was told because the development is an "Aparthotel" it has "Opening Licence" which is pretty much the same as the Habitation Certificate, so I believe all is in order. Regarding the price of the electric and water my lawyer is checking on this too so I'll see what they come back with.


----------



## Stravinsky

decgraham said:


> Hi Stravinsky,
> 
> I checked with my lawyer re the Habitation Certificate, and I was told because the development is an "Aparthotel" it has "Opening Licence" which is pretty much the same as the Habitation Certificate, so I believe all is in order. Regarding the price of the electric and water my lawyer is checking on this too so I'll see what they come back with.


I've never heard of that before, but you learn something new every day! As long as your lawyers happy with it ...... Does that mean you'll never have an electricity meter and will have to pay what the management charge you?


----------



## decgraham

How it works is the developer (Promociones Denia) acts as the Gestor of the complex and they receive the water and electricity bill. Each apartment has its own meter for water and electricity and is then charged, according to the reading on the meter. I’m not sure if the management is charging a premium, that’s what I hope my lawyer will find out.


----------



## robwestlands

decgraham said:


> How it works is the developer (Promociones Denia) acts as the Gestor of the complex and they receive the water and electricity bill. Each apartment has its own meter for water and electricity and is then charged, according to the reading on the meter. I’m not sure if the management is charging a premium, that’s what I hope my lawyer will find out.


Hi there, I came across your post when I was looking into water supply charges so I hope you don't mind me butting in.
I too live on La Sella and own a villa where the water supply is provided by Lase Ays which is a company included with the Promociones Denia organisation. (I think the umbrella is Monte Sella S.L.) I was checking the recent increase in charges and suspect some profiteering (not unusual from this lot). The usage charges have increased by 15% and the standing charge and maintenance charge has risen 34%!!

I understand that you have an apartment in the Jacaranda and as an aparthotel you may not be billed like the rest of the owners in the urbanisation.

The following is the new set of charges from Lase Ays which you may wish to compare with what Promociones is charging you.

Up to 10m3 .15€m3
10-40m3 .334€m3
40-80m3 1.105m3

I doubt you will use any higher level.


maintenance charges 2.762€ per quarter
fixed consumption charge .253€m3
service charge .073€ per day

Hope this is of some use, let me know if you need anything else.

Rob


----------



## decgraham

robwestlands said:


> Hi there, I came across your post when I was looking into water supply charges so I hope you don't mind me butting in.
> I too live on La Sella and own a villa where the water supply is provided by Lase Ays which is a company included with the Promociones Denia organisation. (I think the umbrella is Monte Sella S.L.) I was checking the recent increase in charges and suspect some profiteering (not unusual from this lot). The usage charges have increased by 15% and the standing charge and maintenance charge has risen 34%!!
> 
> I understand that you have an apartment in the Jacaranda and as an aparthotel you may not be billed like the rest of the owners in the urbanisation.
> 
> The following is the new set of charges from Lase Ays which you may wish to compare with what Promociones is charging you.
> 
> Up to 10m3 .15€m3
> 10-40m3 .334€m3
> 40-80m3 1.105m3
> 
> I doubt you will use any higher level.
> 
> 
> maintenance charges 2.762€ per quarter
> fixed consumption charge .253€m3
> service charge .073€ per day
> 
> Hope this is of some use, let me know if you need anything else.
> 
> Rob


Dear Rob,

Thanks for the post I will check, however, there has been some issues over the cost of Electric and Water in the past and I'm still not sure if its been sorted out. What Promociones Denia has agreed to do now is state the meter reading on the quarterly community charge Invoice so I'll be able to monitor what I'm using and whether it's reasonable. It should appear on my next bill which is due in February. 

How they charge is they have the incoming connection so to speak and then they distribute to each apartment via the individual meter (Electric and Water) now whether they add on a surcharge to the meter reading is the question. Others have mentioned what you said about their tactics.

Thanks again

David


----------



## crookesey

decgraham said:


> Thanks again for the feed back, the development is an Aparthotel, (Jacaranda on La Sella, Pedreguer, Alicante) it's on mains electric and water, each property has its own meter, I have seen mine in a service cupboard with all the other meters for each block of 4 apartments. For the pool etc I pay a community charge so the electricty and water we've used is purley our own consumption. I have told the administration that I will take my own meter reading when I am next there and check it out myself, I'll also find out what the potencia is. Based on what your consumption is the electric seems about right, however the water seems to be a bit high.
> 
> ATB dec


We were interested in an apartment in the Aparthotel Parques Casablanca in La Fustera, not too far from you.

It was lovely but many of the facilites were unfinished or closed eg; restaurant - closed, pool bar - closed, hairdressers - none existant, convenience shop - none existant, medical centre - none existant. The structure meant to contain the indoor pool, gym, etc; was built but was nowhere near completed internally.

The Aparthotel company advertise rentals with all the facilites up and running, the place was empty in Sept/Oct, hardly surprising, if I had paid good money for a holiday and found a serious facility deficiency I would demand it's return.

We are still interested in the development, but not until it is completely finished off. I would be interested to know if you are being charged a premium over and above standard electricity charges, if so I expect that it is standard practice.


----------



## decgraham

crookesey said:


> We were interested in an apartment in the Aparthotel Parques Casablanca in La Fustera, not too far from you.
> 
> It was lovely but many of the facilites were unfinished or closed eg; restaurant - closed, pool bar - closed, hairdressers - none existant, convenience shop - none existant, medical centre - none existant. The structure meant to contain the indoor pool, gym, etc; was built but was nowhere near completed internally.
> 
> The Aparthotel company advertise rentals with all the facilites up and running, the place was empty in Sept/Oct, hardly surprising, if I had paid good money for a holiday and found a serious facility deficiency I would demand it's return.
> 
> We are still interested in the development, but not until it is completely finished off. I would be interested to know if you are being charged a premium over and above standard electricity charges, if so I expect that it is standard practice.


Fortunately for us our place is fully finished, we don't have all the facilities you mention but what we do have is well maintained. We have a particularly good President of the community and he stays on top of things, which I believe makes a big difference. We only took the apartment over in early 2007 (2 years later than it should have been) so I’m still trying to average out the electricity and water. We have only used the place for 2 summers now (4 weeks at a time) and a week in February using A/C and heating accordingly. However, with the meter reading now going to be provided it should be easy to calculate the cost, once done I let you know my findings.

All the best


----------



## robwestlands

decgraham said:


> Dear Rob,
> 
> Thanks for the post I will check, however, there has been some issues over the cost of Electric and Water in the past and I'm still not sure if its been sorted out. What Promociones Denia has agreed to do now is state the meter reading on the quarterly community charge Invoice so I'll be able to monitor what I'm using and whether it's reasonable. It should appear on my next bill which is due in February.
> 
> How they charge is they have the incoming connection so to speak and then they distribute to each apartment via the individual meter (Electric and Water) now whether they add on a surcharge to the meter reading is the question. Others have mentioned what you said about their tactics.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> David


Hi David, sounds like the kind of trick that they are renowned for, probably you will be paying a premium.

I had a look at the apartments next to the Marriott last year (run by the same lot) and when I enquired about utilities they said that they, not iberdola or Lase Ays would invoice, so I wouldn't be surprised if they are using the same model.
Rob


----------



## decgraham

robwestlands said:


> Hi David, sounds like the kind of trick that they are renowned for, probably you will be paying a premium.
> 
> I had a look at the apartments next to the Marriott last year (run by the same lot) and when I enquired about utilities they said that they, not iberdola or Lase Ays would invoice, so I wouldn't be surprised if they are using the same model.
> Rob


Hi Rob,

Yes they seem to have a bit of a reputation, I don't mind people making money (good luck to them) BUT I don't like being ripped off so I will wait to pass judgment.

Those places next to the Marriott are pretty nice but I like the view we get from our terrace in Jacaranda.

Best regards,

David


----------



## robwestlands

decgraham said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> Yes they seem to have a bit of a reputation, I don't mind people making money (good luck to them) BUT I don't like being ripped off so I will wait to pass judgment.
> 
> Those places next to the Marriott are pretty nice but I like the view we get from our terrace in Jacaranda.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> David


They should be nice, starting price for 2 bed is over 650€ with a three bed approaching 1m€ ! They are furnished like a Marriot bedroom, good quality and EVERY one is identical. Maid service at additional cost, telephone through Hotel switchboard and 1500€ per annum community charge. 

You need a lot of dosh to live there!
rob


----------



## decgraham

robwestlands said:


> They should be nice, starting price for 2 bed is over 650€ with a three bed approaching 1m€ ! They are furnished like a Marriot bedroom, good quality and EVERY one is identical. Maid service at additional cost, telephone through Hotel switchboard and 1500€ per annum community charge.
> 
> You need a lot of dosh to live there!
> rob


Yep at € 650K to 1 Mill I wonder how many takers they will have, mind you living next to a golf course.... I could probably get used to that, just have to work on getting the € 1 million, any ideas??


----------

